# Flu Vaccine in......



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a clinic appt. the morning and while I was there (TC), I got my yearly flu shot. If you have time, go get one.....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I would like to remind you,the Shingles and Pneumonia shots may be available also.


----------

